
SuperPay: 1 year going, $873,851 Processed, 684 Paying Businesses, $0 raised - kareemfuen
https://superpayit.com/
======
greenyoda
Seems like the customer base consists of tiny startups, since the average
volume is only about $1300 per customer per year.

The statistics also show that the company has earned only $8700 in a year
(assuming the 1% transaction fee quoted on the web site), which suggests that
the company has no employees other than its founders and won't be able to hire
anyone unless it starts growing very quickly.

------
kareemfuen
Any thoughts on the product, site, literally anything?

~~~
jags-v
UI looks clean and sleek. The info on global reach page is a bit confusing for
me. Wasn't able to determine , if those are the countries where SuperPay is
supported ( as in a business can use SuperPay as a customer ) ?

